# 3-12 month charters?



## Arianne (Nov 7, 2001)

My wife and I are interested in chartering a 40-50 foot sailboat for between 3-12 months. If you know anything about a charter like this and where and who to contact, please let us know.

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A friend has a beatiful 45 ft located in Portsmouth RI it is being worked on but will be completed shortly when are you planing on leaveing? 
liz


----------



## Arianne (Nov 7, 2001)

My wife was expected to quit work at the end of this month but she suprised me when she came home today and said tomorrow was her last day  I''m done already, so we are not in a rush but would like to start soon, very flexible...if we can''t find a boat, our BMW cycles are itching to see how long it takes to go to Africa!
Tracy


----------



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

Are you thinking to BareBoat or a Boat with a Captain?


----------

